# A Sad Loss



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

My 2004 20-gig iPod Classic that had given me 15 years of faithful service finally packed it in. I've had its screen replaced, and, when the thumbwheel finally stopped working, I pried the iPod open, freeing the thumbwheel mechanism but requiring that the case be taped back together partially open in order to retain use of the thumbwheel. But it continued on, bloody but unbowed, until the fateful day a few days ago when I could hear the hard drive start up but then click off within seconds, no matter what I did. But I cannot complain. The little jewel was a tribute to Apple quality and design (at least back then) and I was surprised that it lasted as long as it did. I still have my CDs, cassette tapes, and YouTube, so I shall soldier on. But I'll miss my brave and faithful little companion.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Condolences for your loss...


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

I have a 120gb ipod you can have, seriously. But I'm afraid I'd get bit on the handoff.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I know how you feel. I felt a surprisingly profound sense of loss when my trusty Panasonic Discman packed up five years ago after twelve years of faithful, pretty much daily service and a considerable amount of international travel. 

I bought it from a heavily tattooed gentleman in a tiny electronics shop in the Mong Kok district of Kowloon, Hong Kong. Price was set by haggling (no prices displayed in the shop), which we did sitting at a small table while both chain smoking Lucky Strikes. An international guarantee would have raised the price by twenty percent, so I politely declined. We sealed the deal with a hand shake, I gave the gentleman the agreed amount of HK dollars and he kindly gave me a shot of Suntory whiskey. We then went our separate ways. A rather different experience from a visit to one's local Apple store.

I do, however, think the standard of electronics manufacture 15 - 20 years ago was higher than it is today. Electronics were more primitive but served their purpose well and lasted an awful lot longer than they do now. In fact, I had a Sony Trinitron television which survived 21 years of usage before heading for the great display room in the sky. To echo others, condolences on your sad loss.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^The purchase itself would make for a great scene in a Humphrey Bogart movie. Love it!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

But it was not a loss as it was not lossless anyway :lol:


----------

